
Amazon Poised to Upheave Healthcare - ScriptDrop
https://medium.com/swlh/amazon-poised-to-upheave-healthcare-an-industry-at-the-ready-90950c24545
======
ekhornung
I think people overestimate Amazon's ability to truly disrupt markets. Not
saying they aren't going to be a big player in pharmacy, but size - no matter
how good you are - inhibits total domination.

Also, this year at the BK conference, Warren didn't seem super optimistic that
Haven was going to make any real impact in the near future.

~~~
ScriptDrop
Haven is attempting to cover so many lives, from the onset, that I think they
can't treat it like a true startup.

The whole "move fast and break things" mantra isn't as applicable to
healthcare, where the consequences of failure can be more dire.

